# Question to fellow NMC members



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I know that the year book gets updated every year, but _when_ is it getting updated? Do all the members get a choice of having your profile/ad in there, or do you have to ask?? I would love to be in there this year


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi

The new year book comes out in January, I feel you are to late for an entry this year, but only the secratary Anne would be able to tell you that, I suggest you give her a call, or drop her an email. The year book is updated and members are given the oppertunity to have a half or full page advetisement, you should contact the secratary usualy in September when you pay your annual subscriptions with you advertisment and payment. I hope this information helps?

Regards

Paul Hartley


----------

